# Samsung 2433BW keeps shutting donw on a not native resloution



## Tipla (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello Tech Support Forums! :wave:
My first post here.

I have a Samsung 2433BW monitor, works very well except for one thing:
when it's not on 1920x1200 or 1600x1200 resolution it keeps putting on black screen and a little floating window saying: "Not optimum mode. Recommended mode: 1920 x 1200 60 Hz".
As you can probably imagine this gets insanely extremely irritating when you constantly have to switch input to analog and back to didigal to reset the timer and get another 30 seconds of monitor working just fine on a lower resolution when in a menu of some game or frapsing on a lower resolution. (how can i headshot someone when my monitor turns off!? )

it doesn't matter if the PC is connected to analog or digital input, it has nothing whatsoever to do with the PC (tried win7, win xp, win vista, 3 different PCs).
also i have spent alteast 3 hours searching through the monitor options via little buttons on the side alltogether, at least 40 times checking did i miss the option to turn it off the last time i checked.

is it possible Samsung didn't make it possible to turn that thing off:4-dontkno
i'm going frantic with this, please help if anyone can


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a failing monitor. Don't know that there is anything that you can do to resolve the issue aside from having it serviced. It is likely more cost efficient to simply replace it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the Samsung 2433BW user manual: http://samsung.6c0.net/man/2784/2433BW_User_Manual__ver_1_0_/45


> Q: Can you see "Not Optimum Mode", "Recommended Mode 1920 x 1200 60 Hz" on the screen?
> 
> A: You can see this message when the signal from the video card exceeds the maximum resolution and frequency that the monitor can handle properly.
> 
> ...


You can set the refresh rate to 60Hz in the graphics control panel.


Another suggestion from http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1100361.html


> 1) Menu
> 2) Auto Source -> Manual
> 4) Image Size -> Auto


----------



## twobitcoder (Dec 6, 2014)

There's so much useless advice on the internet by so-called experts. Sheesh.

This post is 4 years old but I have this same Samsung monitor and found a solution to the problem. It's in the video card settings. What you want to do is modify the SCALING settings from Monitor to GPU. That will solve it. The GPU will scale whatever resolution the game requests to the native resolution of the display. It will look better too, probably, since it's scaling in the GPU rather than LCD hardware.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

twobitcoder said:


> There's so much useless advice on the internet by so-called experts. Sheesh.
> 
> This post is 4 years old but I have this same Samsung monitor and found a solution to the problem. It's in the video card settings. What you want to do is modify the SCALING settings from Monitor to GPU. That will solve it. The GPU will scale whatever resolution the game requests to the native resolution of the display. It will look better too, probably, since it's scaling in the GPU rather than LCD hardware.


Thanks for sharing.

I will also add that is not a common feature. I've never seen that option, and none of my current monitors have it (2 Asus models, 1 Samsung, and 1 Acer).


----------

